# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΑΓΧΩΔΗΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ????

## MARIAVAS

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ..ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΜΠΩ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ:
ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ 8 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ
ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΘΟΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΝΑ ΕΝΑ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΣΤΟ ΜΠΑΛΚΟΝΙ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΗ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ 
ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΛΕΠΤΟ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΝΑ ΧΤΥΠΑΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΤΡΕΛΗ Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΡΕΜΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΡΕΧΩ.ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΕΛΗΞΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΟΠΟΥ ΕΚΕΙ ΔΙΕΓΝΩΣΑΝ ΥΠΕΡΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ, ΜΕ ΑΝΑΤΑΞΑΝ ΜΕ ΕΝΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΥΡΙΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΟΥ.
ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΚΑΙ Ο ΓΟΛΓΟΘΑΣ ΜΟΥ...ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ [ΥΠΕΡΗΧΟ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ, ΤΕΣΤ ΚΟΠΟΣΕΩΣ, ΕΒΑΛΑ ΧΟΛΤΕΡ] ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΒΓΗΚΑΝ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ.Ο ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΒΕΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΓΩΓΗ ΜΕ ΛΟΠΡΕΣΟΡ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΑΝ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΓΧΩΜΕΝΗ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΛΕΞΟΤΑΝΙΛ.
ΕΓΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΩ ΕΓΙΝΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ, ΑΤΧΙΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΟΥΔΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΣΩ, ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΦΟΥΣΚΩΝΕΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΚΡΟΤΑΦΟΥΣ , ΝΑ ΑΣΚΗΤΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΕΞΩ,ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΑΩ, ΝΑ ΠΟΝΑΝΕ ΟΙ ΑΔΕΝΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΙΜΟ, ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΩ ΠΙΕΣΗ [ΟΧΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΡΓΙΚΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 13 ΜΕ 10 ] ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΟ.ΕΚΑΝΑ ΧΙΛΙΕΣ ΔΥΟ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΟΠΩΣ..ΥΠΕΡΗΧΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΡΜΟΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΘΥΡΟΕΙΔΗ,ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΥ,ΣΠΙΝΘΗΡΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ ΝΕΦΡΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΕΦΡΑΓΓΕΙΑΚΗ ΥΠΕΡΤΑΣΗ,ΑΞΟΝΙΚΗ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ,ΤΟΥΣ ΔΕΙΚΤΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΛΥΚΟ,ΤΡΙΠΛΕΞ ΦΛΕΦΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΓΕΙΩΝ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΚΡΩΝ ,ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΑΣΤΡΩΣΚΟΠΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΧΙΛΙΕΣ ΔΥΟ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΑΙΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ.ΠΕΡΑΝ ΕΝΟΣ ΑΝΕΝΕΡΓΟΥ ΟΖΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ ΣΤΟ ΘΥΡΟΕΙΔΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΓΑΣΤΡΙΤΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΠΑΛΙΝΔΡΟΜΗΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΣ.ΠΑΡΌΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΝΑΣ ΠΟΝΟΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ ΕΤΡΕΧΑ ΣΤΑ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΦΟΒΟΜΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΥΠΕΡΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΗ Η ΘΑ ΠΑΘΩ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΙΚΟ Η ΕΜΦΡΑΓΜΑ.ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ5 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΕΓΝΩΣΕ ΑΓΧΩΔΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΜΕ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΑ ΠΗΡΑ 2 ΜΕ 3 ΩΡΕΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΨΙΜΟ ΣΤΟ ΜΙΣΟ ΜΟΥ ΣΩΜΑ, ΕΤΣΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΞΑΝΑΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ.ΚΑΘΩΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΦΕΡΝΑΝ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΟΚΕΦΑΛΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΠΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ.Α.. ΣΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΟΠΡΕΣΟΡ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΡΝΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΛΕΞΟΤΑΝΙΛ ΜΙΣΟ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ.ΚΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΨΙΛΟΗΡΕΜΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΚΑΙ 8 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΕΝΑ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΒΟΛΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΤΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΕΝΑ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΟ ΠΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΛΑΙΜΟ ΠΛΑΤΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΒΑΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΕΝΟΥ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΗΘΟΣ..ΑΥΤΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ..ΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΤΡΟΥΣΑΝ ΤΗ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΞΑΝΑ ΥΠΕΡΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΗ.ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΟΝΗΜΟΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΙΕΣΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ.ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΥΠΕΡΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΤΗΚΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΟ-ΑΡΙΘΜΙΟΛΟΓΟ-ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΟΕΠΕΜΒΑΣΗ ΡΟΥΤΙΝΑΣ, ΤΟ ΑΜΠΛΕΙΣΟΝ , ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΥΤΗΤΡΙΑΣΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΔΕΜΑΤΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΙΘΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΣΥΧΑΣΩ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ.ΕΓΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΙ ΑΙΩΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑΙ ΜΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΗΣΥΧΑΣΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΥΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ, ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΙΘΜΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ.ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΛΘΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΟΨΩ ΤΑ ΗΡΕΜΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΑΡΑ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΛΥΣΩ?ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΓΧΩΔΗΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ?ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ?ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ?ΤΑ ΝΙΩΘΟΥΝ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ?

----------


## Nickbin

popo, 

yparhoun toses exetaseis pou borei na kanei kapoios anthropos...akoma kai ego pou 3-4 mines vasanizomai me diataraxi panikou den tis ixera.........

koita...me toses exetaseis, einai 10000% pos eheis diataraxi panikou....me tin psixiatro sou pisteuo pos tha tin vreis tin akri.....

fisika den thelo na se paro sto myalo mou alla apo auta pou diavazo auto katalavaino...

oso gia tin piesi....ta eipame kai sto diko mou post....monimos anevasmeni olo auto to diastima.....prin na po tin alithia den ixera poso exo.....ante sti zoi mou na tin eiha parei 1-2 fores xori na thimame ti eihe deixei....

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΚΑΙ ΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΟΙΤΑΩ ΤΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΝΩ.....
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΤΥΧΕ ΤΗ ΜΕΤΡΟΥΣΑ 1 ΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ 
ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΣΤΟ 10/6 ΚΑΙ 90-100 ΠΑΛΜΟΥΣ.

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ...!!!

----------


## elis

εγω που εχω αγχωδη διαταραχη που τα συμπτωματα ειναι να αγχωνεσαι ολη μερα να σε πιανει το στομαχι σου απο αυτα που γραφεισ μαλλον δεν εχεισ και μενα προσ διαταραχη πανικου μου παει που στον καθενα ειναι διαφορετικη και εγω πρεπει να επαθα μια δηλαδη εκει που καθομουν ζαλιστηκα και εκανα πεντε βηματα κι επεσα μετα κοιμηθηκα ξυπνησα κι ολα καλα αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι γιατι σκεφτεσαι οτι θα το ξαναπαθεισ περασεσ 8 μηνεσ καλα με τον εναν η τον αλλο τροπο αντε εγω σου λεω οτι θα το ξαναπαθεισ μετα απο 8 μηνεσ παλι τι σε πειραζει μια φορα τον χρονο θα εχεισ αυτο το προβλημα και στη δουλεια να εισαι θα φυγεισ στο σπιτι θα ξαπλωσεισ 8 μηνεσ ειναι 240 μερεσ κατι χιλιαδεσ ωρεσ κι απο αυτεσ τισ πεντε ασ πουμε ζοριζεσαι αρα δεν επηρρεαζεται η λειτουργηκοτητα σου οποτε γιατι το σκεφτεσαι και τα χαπια δεν ειναι λυση γιατι τσαμπα θα παιρνεισ χαπια και θα χεισ παρενεργειεσ για κατι που μπορει και να μην ξαναπαθεισ ποτε ασε που τα χαπια δεν ειναι θεραπευτικα μπορει μολισ τα κοψεισ να το ξαναπαθεισ να μη σου πω οτι μπορει να το παθεισ και με τα χαπια οποτε μετα τι θα κανεισ ανεβαζεισ δοσεισ εχεισ σιγουρα παρενεργειεσ και μετα ο φοβοσ αυξανεται η μονη λυση που βλεπω εγω ειναι να το αποδεχτεισ ειτε μονη σου ειτε με ψυχολογο που ειναι καλυτερα κι απο το καλυτερο φαρμακο οταν γινεται δουλεια να κοψεισ τα τσιγαρα και τουσ καφεδεσ να αρχισεισ γυμναστικη και αν το αποδεχτεισ οταν γινεται δεν θα το δινεισ τοση σημασια οποτε δεν θα σε χαλαει ακομα και πιο συχνα να γινεται ειναι δυσκολο αυτο που σου γραφω αλλα απο την εμπειρια μου με τα φαρμακα που ειναι μετρια προσ μεγαλη σου λεω ακρη δεν βγαινει αλλιωσ

----------


## MARIAVAS

το θεμα ειναι οτι οταν το παθαινω πρεπει στο νοσοκομειο να με αναταξουν με ενδοφλεβειες δεν περναει απο μονο του και επιπλεον δεν ξερω που θα με πιασει.κι αν εκεινη τη στιγμη ειμαι μονη μου με το παιδι?αν βρισκομαι στο δρομο μονη?

----------


## nopanic

Oταν λες υπερκοιλιακη ταχυκαρδι , για ποσους σφυγμους μιλαμε δηλαδη ?

Περα απο αυτο ομως τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις τα εχω νοιωσει και εγω ,την ζαλη , το να θελω να τρεξω την αισθηση της εντονης εσωτερικης πιεσης στο κεφαλι μου , φυσικα τις ταχυκαρδιες (εφθασα και σημερα τους 125 σφυγμους επειδη περπατησα 5 λεπτα !!!) ,πονους στην πλατη κ σε ολες τις κλειδωσεις , διαφορους περιπατητικους πονους συνηθως επιφανειακους (ακουμπας δηλαδη το δαχτυλο κ πονας σε εκεινο το σημειο , χιλιες δυο στομαχικες-κοιλιακες-εντερικες διαταραχες και πολλα αλλα που δεν θυμαμαι !!! 

αυταααα.....

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΤΗ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ 167 ΣΦΥΞΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΞΑΝΑΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΕΙΔΑ 178 ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΑΝΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΙΤΟΡ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΕΦΕΡΕ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ.
ΥΠΕΡΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΞΕΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΤΙΣ 130 ΜΕΧΡΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΘΕΩΡΕΙΤΕ ΦΛΕΒΟΚΟΜΒΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΘΩΑ.

----------


## nopanic

παρ\'ολ αυτα δεν υπαρχει καποιο παθολογικο ευρυμα στις εξετασεις σου ε?

Χρησιμοποιησε λοιπον οσο μπορεις την λογικη απο εδω κ περα ..

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΟΧΙ.

----------


## martha73

λογικο δεν ειναι οταν \"χεστεις\" απο το φοβο σου να ανεβουν οι παλμοι σου στα κοκκινα?
εγω πολλες φορες εχω 120 καθισμενη αλλα μεσα στον πανικο!
οσο για την πιεση.... κλασσικα με ενα πιεσομετρο στο χερι, ε?

το κλασσικο ειναι να αποκλεισεις τα παθολογικα αιτια και να ψαχτεις για τα ψυχολογικα σου.
ποσο χρονων εισαι?

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by martha73_
> λογικο δεν ειναι οταν \"χεστεις\" απο το φοβο σου να ανεβουν οι παλμοι σου στα κοκκινα?
> εγω πολλες φορες εχω 120 καθισμενη αλλα μεσα στον πανικο!


Και ομως ΔΕΝ ειναι λογικο,ειναι ακριβως αυτο που πρεπει να καταπολεμησουμε..
Οτι θα \"χεστουμε\" απο το φοβο μας ειναι κατι που συμβαινει σε εμας και αυτο ειναι το προβλημα..
Εκεινη την ωρα θα πρεπει να βρουμε το κουραγιο και να σκεφτουμε λογικα ,οτι δηλαδη δεν εχω τιποτα αφου ηδη εχουμε κανει καποιες εξετασεις..
Αλλες φορες θα πετυχει ,αλλες οχι...το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα εχουμε κανει μια αρχη .

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by MARIAVAS_
> ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΟΧΙ.


ΜΗ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ! :Smile:

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΕΙΜΑΙ 27 ΕΤΩΝ

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΥΜΕ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ..ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΛΕΝΕ ΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΟΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΞΗΓΗΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ..ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ
ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ.ΑΝ ΓΡΑΨΕΙΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΓΚΟΥΓΚΛΕ ΤΗ ΛΕΞΗ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΓΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΘΑΝΑΤΟΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΓΛΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΕΓΙΝΑΝ ΣΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ,
ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΝΕΚΡΟΨΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΟΡΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΑΙΤΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΑΙΒΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΙΡΑΙΟ.ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΗΛΙΚΙΕΣ ΑΥΤΩΝ....ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΑ 30.

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ..ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΚΑΝΩ..ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ...

----------


## elis

επειδη εισαι νεα η καρδια σου αντεχει νομιζω και 200 και 220 χτυπουσ δεν εχεισ προβλημα λιγο να τρεξεισ 160 τουσ εχεισ στο τσεπακι οποτε απο αυτο δεν πεθαινεισ το θεμα ειναι οταν σε πιανει μπορεισ να μετακινηθεισ η πεφτεισ κατω αν πεφτεισ υπαρχει θεμα αν δεν πεφτεισ εχεισ παντα μαζι σου κανενα φαρμακο για προσωρινα και μετα νοσοκομειο απο την αλλη σκεψου οτι αν εχεισ κατι σοβαρο και πεθαινεισ δεν μπορεισ να κανεισ και πολλα ουτε θα καταλαβεισ πωσ θα γινει και μενα με πιανει καμια φορα κι ετσι ηρεμω

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΟΧΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΕΜΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΣΥΣΠΑΣΕΙΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΟΙ ΜΥΣ, ΚΟΙΝΟΣ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΑΚΙΝΗΘΩ.
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ .. ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ...!!ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΠΩΣ ΔΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΠΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΦΤΑΣΑΝ ΕΓΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ?

----------


## elis

ετσι που τα γραφεισ εχεισ ενα δικιο δεν μενει αλλη λυση παρα να παρεισ αντικαταθλιπτικα αλλα αφου κι αυτα σου φερνουν ζαλάδεσ μπορει και να περασεισ χειροτερα μεχρι να τα συνηθισεισ και να αρχισουν να κανουν δουλεια ιντεραλ δοκιμασεσ ειναι ενα φαρμακο που ειναι για την καρδια μπλοκαρει την αδρεναλινη και δεν μπορεισ να ανεβασεισ παλμουσ εγω το χω παρει για το αγχοσ μπορει να κανει και για σενα αλλιωσ δυσκολα τα πραγματα

----------


## MARIAVAS

επερνα λοπρεσορ τα σταματησα για ενα διαστημα 4 μηνων αλλα τωρα μετα τη δευτερη κριση τα αρχισα παλι,απλα τωρα περνω μονο ενα τεταρτο τη μερα και μου ριχνουν τους παλμους αρκετα θα ελεγα..58-71 αναλογος.

----------


## MARIAVAS

επιπλεον περνω και μοσο λεξοτανιλ την ημερα, αυτο μπορω να πω οτι με βοηθαει αρκετα,τουλαχιστον δεν νιωθω εντονα και πολλες φορες καθολου αυτο το κομπο..το πνιξιμο στο λαιμο...

----------


## elis

με τα λοπρεσορ εισαι καλα;σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν κι αλλα φαρμακα πιο ελαφρια το ιντεραλ που σου ειπα ειναι ελαφρυ ρωτα κανενα γιατρο γιατι μπορει εκεινοσ που πηγεσ να εχει καλη μιζα απο αυτα και να μη δινει τα αλλα τα λεξοτανιλ κ.λ.π οι βενζοδιαζεπινεσ δεν κανει να τα παιρνεισ πανω απο δυο βδομαδεσ γιατι μετα τα συνιθηζεισ ανεβαινει η δοση και για να τα κοψεισ κανουν στερητικα ασε που δεν ειναι θεραπευτικα δηλαδη ο κομποσ δεν σε πιανει γιατι ειναι μυοχαλαρωτικα οχι γιατι θεραπευουν την αιτια εγω σου προτεινω αντι να ψαχνεισ για συμπτωματα ψαχνε για φαρμακα για την καρδια να ξερεισ περιπου τι κανει το καθενα για να παρεισ το καταλληλο ομοιοπαθητικα φαρμακα θα υπαρχουν ανοιξε το πεδιο σου μπασ και βρεισ ακρη

----------


## elis

απο οτι εψαξα λιγο στην κατηγορια του λοπρεσορ και του ιντεραλ εχει 7-8 φαρμακα ψαξε να βρεισ περιπου τι κανει το καθενα το ιντεραλ που ξερω ειναι ελαφρυ παντωσ δεν σου κατεβαζει τοσο τουσ παλμουσ η μπορει να παρεισ ενα αλλο σε μικροτερη δοση παντωσ μην νομιζεισ οτι απαξ και παιρνεισ ενα φαρμακο θα εισαι τελεια θα πρεπει να ανεχτεισ και καποια πραγματα στο λεω γιατι εγω ειχα αυτην την εντυπωση πριν μπλεχτω με ολα αυτα και μετα καταλαβα οτι απλα γινονται πιο υποφερτα τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ λιγοι αυτοι που περνουν φαρμακα οποιαδηποτε και να ειναι αυτα και ειναι σαν να μην τα παιρνουν

----------


## elis

υπαρχει κι η περιπτωση να ειναι ψυχολογικο και να παρεισ ενα φαρμακο ελαφρυ και το γεγονοσ οτι παιρνει φαρμακο να σε κανει να μην το ξαναπαθεισ και οχι το φαρμακο το ιδιο

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ.ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΦΙΛΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΝΟΣΗΛΕΥΤΡΙΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΙΝΤΕΡΑΛ ,ΟΤΑΝ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΙΝΕΡΑΛ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΟΠΡΕΣΟΡ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ.ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΕΞΟΤΑΝΙΛ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΝΩ 5 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΣΕΡΙ ΜΙΣΟ ΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ , ΜΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝ ΟΤΙ ΔΕ ΣΤΕΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΜΙΣΟ ΛΕΞΟΤΑΝΙΛ.

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΛΟΠΡΕΣΟΡ,ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΧΘΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ 12 ΩΡΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΛΜΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΘΟΜΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ 80...ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΙ ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΔΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΘΑ ΥΠΟΤΡΟΠΙΑΣΩ

----------


## elis

γενικα παντωσ αρχιζουμε απο τα ελαφρια φαρμακα και μετα βλεπουμε με τα πιο βαρια παρε ιντεραλ που ειναι ελαφρυ μπορει να σε πιασει και κριση αλλα να ειναι ελαφρια και να την παλεψεισ και σιγα σιγα να σου φυγει κι ο φοβοσ αφου σε πιανει το μισο λεξοτανιλ μηπωσ σε πιανει κι η βαλεριανα η κατι αλλο φυτικο καποιοι ειναι πιο ευαισθητοι στα φαρμακα και εγω ειμαι ετσι επισησ μαθε να ζεισ με αυτο να ξεχνιεσαι πρεπει να σηκωθεισ και να το αντιμετωπισεισ ειτε με το να το ξεχασεισ τελειωσ ειτε με το να μη το δινεισ σημασια οταν γινεται αν χρωστουσεσ 200000 ευρω στην τραπεζα θα ελεγεσ ολη μερα χρωσταω λεφτα και δεν μπορω να σηκωθω απο τον καναπε η θα σηκωνοσουν και θα δουλευεσ δυο δουλειεσ;το ιδιο ειναι μαθε να ξεχνασ τα προβληματα σου και να ευχαριστιεσαι αυτο που ζεισ

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΚΙ ΑΜΑ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ 200000 ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ?xaxaxaxa!!!
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΒΑΛΕΡΙΑΝΑ ΤΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
ΕΧΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ..ΑΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΩ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΩ ΙΝΤΕΡΑΛ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ?

----------


## elis

λογικα οχι το ιδιο ειναι αλλα ρωτα και κανενα σχετικο πριν το κανεισ τουλαχιστον αν σου κανει το ιντεραλ ειναι πολυ ελαφρυ οποτε σιγα σιγα θα σου φυγει κι ο φοβοσ παντωσ ψαξου και στην ομοιοπαθητικη δεν ξερεισ μπορει να βρεισ ακρη δεν ξερω τιποτα απο ομοιοπαθητικη αλλα αρκετοι λενε οτι βοηθηκαν κανε και λιγο γυμναστικη αν δεν κανεισ βοηθαει στο αγχοσ ανεβαζει το επιπεδο αγχουσ που αντεχεισ και επισησ βοηθαει να συνερχεται ο οργανισμοσ απο εντονεσ πιεσεισ

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΡΕ ΣΥ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΕΙΜΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΟ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ,5 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΤΗ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ,10 ΤΗ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ 15 ΤΗ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΝΑΝ ΕΝΤΟΝΟΙ ΠΟΝΟΚΕΦΑΛΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ 5 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΆΥΤΟ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΑ.

----------


## elis

μου χει τυχει και μενα αυτο ειχα παει για μπαλλα και ζαλιζομουν απο το αγχοσ τρεχωντασ αν πιεστεισ πολυ κανει ενα τσαφ ο οργανισμοσ και περναει μην το φοβασαι αυτο επισησ δοκιμασε βαρη που δεν ανεβαζεισ παλμουσ για να μη ζαλιζεσαι

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΡΕ ΣΥ ΔΕ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΤΟΥ Σ ΠΑΛΜΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΙΩΣΩ ΤΗ ΖΑΛΑΔΑ ΚΙ ΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΤΑ ΒΑΡΥ ΤΙ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ?ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΕ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΜΑ, ΤΡΕΞΙΜΟ, ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΟΣ, ΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΟ, ΤΑ ΒΑΡΥ ΩΣ ΤΙ?

----------


## predator

ΤΑ ΒΑΡΗ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΠΗΡΕΑΖΟΥΝ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΑΣΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΓΓΕΙΩΝ ΑΡΑ ΒΟΗΘΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΛΜΟΥ ΜΗΝ ΑΝΧΟΝΕΣΕ ΣΤΟ ΤΡΕΞΙΜΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ 200
ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Επειδη εχω ασχοληθει με το τρεξιμο (εκανα καποτε 100σταρι),θα σου πω οτι το μονο που ενδεικνυται ειναι το τζοκινγκ!!!
Υπαρχουν τεχνικες τρεξιματος και εχουν αριστα αποτελεσματα σε σχεση με την καρδιά το κυκλοφορικο,το νευρικο συστημα..
Πρεπει να ελεγχεται το επιπεδο οξυγονου στον ασκουμενο,λαικα δεν πρεσσαρεις αν βλεπεις λαχανιασμα και γενικοτερα δυσφορία..

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΝΑ΄ΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.ΚΟΙΝΟΣ ΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΛΑΧΑΝΙΑΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΤΗ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΠΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΛΛΕΙΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ?

----------


## predator

OTAN TΡΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΤΥΠΑΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΤΟΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΟ ΕΠΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟ ΑΜΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΖΑΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΠΙΕΣΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΚΟΙΤΑ Η ΖΑΛΑΔΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΚΗ ΑΝΑΠΝΟΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΝΧΟΝΕΣΕ

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ.ΑΛΛΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΟΜΑΙ,ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΥΞΗΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΛΜΩΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΥΠΕΡΞΟΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ?ΤΡΕΛΑΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΕΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΣΥΜΒΕΙ...

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΥΠΕΡΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΩ

----------


## predator

ΑΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ ΣΤΗ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΦΟΒΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΔΛΔ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ 140 ΠΑΛΜΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ 5 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΤΠΤ ΜΗΝ ΑΝΥΣΗΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΚΗΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ ΝΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΒΟΗΘΑ ΟΝΤΟΣ

----------


## elis

θα συμφωνησω με τον predator και τη μουσικη στο τερμα για να πορωνεσαι και να μη σκεφτεσαι αρνητικα

----------


## Φωτεινη!

μαρια,
θα προσπαθησεις να αυξησεις τις αντοχες της καρδιάς σου..
αυτο μπορείς να το καταφερεις.Εφοσον εχεις αποκλεισει καρδιακη νόσο. Θα το καταφέρεις με την τακτική άσκηση.Εγω εχω 48 σφυξεις το λεπτο..σε ηρεμια.

----------


## predator

θα σου πρωτεινο και τραγουδακι αφιερωμενο στην καρδουλα να μην ανχονεσε http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TRXzXG_gpo&amp;feature=related

----------


## MARIAVAS

ευχαριστω πολυ ολους σας και για να κανω και την αλλη μου την ερωτηση: σε ατομα που εχει αποκλειστει η στεφανιαια νοσος γιατι στην ουσια αυτο αποκλειει ο υπερηχος δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος για εκεφαλικο, εμφραγμα κ.ο.κ? ασ μου απαντησει καποιος αν ξερει..

----------


## predator

ΚΟΙΤΑ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΣΕ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΦΟΒΙΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΑΜΑ ΤΟ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΜΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΣΩΜΑΤΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΑΠΙΝΙΔΟΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΗΜΑΤΟΔΟΤΕΣ :Embarrassment: 
ΟΠΟΤΕ ΑΣ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΟΥΜΕ

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΣΩΣΤΟΣ,ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΜΕ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΧΑΛΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΟΝΙΤΟΡ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΩ..

----------


## Sofia

Μaravias,

πιστευεις οτι αν ειχες ενα μονιτορ σπιτι σου, θα ηρεμουσες?

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΟΧΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ,ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΙΕΣΟΜΕΤΡΟ, ΝΙΩΘΩ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ.ΑΥΤΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩ.

----------


## Sofia

Και ουτε προκειται να σταματησεις. Εννοω οτι οι εμμονες ειναι το κυριως θεμα. Οχι το αντικειμενο των εμμονων. Αυτο πιστευω εγω τουλαχιστον.Πολλες φορες επικεντρωνομαστε σε θεματα υγειας, κανοντας απειρες εξετασεις. Ολοι διαβεβαιωνουν πώς ειμαστε μια χαρα, αλλα επιμενουμε στο ιδιο μοτιβο. Συνηθως πισω απο την ενασχοληση με κατι που μας ανησυχει, κρυβονται αλλα σοβαρα θεματα που αγνοουμε.

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΙΔΕΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΒΑΛΛΩ?

----------


## martha73

σταματα να ψαχνεις στο internet! αυτο πρεπει να κανουμε ολοι μας.
εγω ψαχνω σαν την χαζη απο το πρωι να δω αν το seroxat φταιει που επεσε ο αριθμος των αιμοπεταλιων μου.
ενω ειναι στο κατωτερο φυσιολογικο και 3 γιατροι μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας.
ποιος θα φταιει αν με πιασει κριση σε λιγο? το στραβο μου το κεφαλι.
το internet δεν ειναι και η πιο αξιοπιστη πηγη πληροφοριων.
ασε που δεν ειμαστε γιατροι για να αξιολογησουμε σωστα αυτα που διαβαζουμε.
περναμε στο ντουκου τα θετικα και κολαει το μυαλο στα αρνητικα.

----------


## Sofia

δεν υπάρχουν συνταγες για να ξεκολλησει κανεις. ουτε πιστευω οτι ειναι τοσο απλο. 

απο την αλλη συνηθως κοιταμε κατι πιο πανω πανω, ενω υπάρχουν αλλα ζητηματα. Ανησυχουμε πχ για την υγεια μας, εχουμε τρελο αγχος με ενα ζητημα, κ πισω απο αυτο κρυβονται αλλα προβληματα, με τα οποια νομιζουμε οτι δεν υπαρχει κανενα θεμα.

----------


## MARIAVAS

Αυτό με το internet με εχει καταστρέψει.Νιώθω κάπου μια ενόχληση μπαίνω να διαβάσω τι μπορεί να είναι και μέσα σε λίγες μέρες ο πόνος μεταφέρετε σε άλλο σημείο που συνήθως έχει κάποια σχέση με τα συμπτώματα τη ασθένειας που διάβαζα λίγες μέρες πριν.Οάντρας μου μου λέει ότι οι πόνοι που μεταφέρονται δε μπορεί να είναι παθολογικοί ομώς εγώ δε μπορώ ακόμα να το χωνέψω.
Όσο γι΄αυτό που είπες Σοφία ότι κοιτάμε πάνω πάνω ενώ υπάρχουν άλλα ζητήματα,πριν κάνω την υπερκοιλιακή δεν έδινα ποτέ σημασία σε προβλήματα υγείας,μπορεί να διπλωνόμουν από τον πόνο αλλά δε θα σκεφτόμουν καν να πάω στο γιατρό, μετά από την υπερκοιλιακή άρχισα να συνηδητοποιώ ότι δενύπάρχει τίποτα σημαντικότερο από αυτήν.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by MARIAVAS_
> Όσο γι΄αυτό που είπες Σοφία ότι κοιτάμε πάνω πάνω ενώ υπάρχουν άλλα ζητήματα,πριν κάνω την υπερκοιλιακή δεν έδινα ποτέ σημασία σε προβλήματα υγείας,μπορεί να διπλωνόμουν από τον πόνο αλλά δε θα σκεφτόμουν καν να πάω στο γιατρό, μετά από την υπερκοιλιακή άρχισα να συνηδητοποιώ ότι δενύπάρχει τίποτα σημαντικότερο από αυτήν.


Δεν αμφιβαλλω. Μονο που νομιζω, πώς κάτι άλλο πυροδοτει τις εμμονες μας. Δλδ οτι η ανησυχια για την υγεια σου, σηματοδοτει την ανησυχια σου για αλλα ζητηματα. Για τον καθενα διαφορετικα.

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΣ ΕΤΣΙ, ΔΕ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΝ ΠΑΘΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΤΑ..ΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΣΥΜΗΔΕΙΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΥΝΗΔΕΙΤΑ, ΕΝΑΣ ΦΑΥΛΟΣ ΚΥΚΛΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ.ΕΝΑ ΜΟΝΙΜΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΜΕΝ , ΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΔΕ.

----------


## dgs

Καλησπερα ,συμπασχω και εγω στο προβλημα..Βλεπω και τους παλμους που αναφερατε τη στιγμη της υπερκοιλιακης και \"εβαλα τα γελια\" γιατι εμενα εχει πιασει 200αρια..... πριν 2 βδομαδες με ξαναπιασε το ιδιο ακριβως κατα τη διαρκεια ενος holter και εδειξε τοτε 190..Ο γιατρος εκπληκτος οταν ειδε τους παλμους μου μου ειπε οτι δεν βλεπω υπερκοιλιακη αλλα απο τους σφυγμους που βλεπω πιθανολογω οτι ισως και να ταν....Ακουστε απαντηση... Εγω κι αν ειμαι μπερδεμενος.. Γιωργος ,28

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ..ΕΙΧΕΣ 200 ΠΑΛΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΥΠΕΡΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΗ?ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ?ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΠΩΣ ΣΥΝΗΛΘΕΣ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ?

----------


## dgs

ελα ντε?τι περιμενε?μου ειπε κατα λεξη οτι δεν βλεπει παθολογικη ταχυκαρδια αλλα ο αριθμος τον σφυγμων μου ηταν τοσο μεγαλος που δεν μπορει να αποκλεισει οτι ηταν υπερκοιλιακη....Καταλαβαινε τε κατι απ αυτο?Γιατι εγω μπερδευτηκα κι αλλο...τωρα εχω παει το holter σε αλλο γιατρο να δω τι θα μου πει...Συνηλθα σιγα σιγα οπως και σταδιακα υποχωρησε.

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΚΑΤΑ ΠΑΣΑ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΝΝΟΕΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΦΛΕΒΟΚΟΜΒΟ,ΕΝΤΟΝΗ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΡΥΘΜΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΑΝ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΑΙΤΙΑ, ΟΠΩΣ ΚΟΛΠΙΚΗ ΜΑΡΜΑΡΥΓΗ, ΠΡΟΠΤΩΣΗ ΜΗΤΡΟΕΙΔΟΥΣ Κ.Α ΘΕΩΡΗΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΗ.ΑΠΟΌΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΙ ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΟΤΑΝ Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΣΕ ΗΡΕΜΙΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΝΑ ΤΙΣ 140 ΣΦΥΞΕΙΣ ΛΕΓΕΤΕ ΥΠΕΡΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΗ.ΛΕΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΥΠΕΡΗΧΟΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΣ,ΕΛΕΧΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΕΝΔΕΧΟΜΕΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΙΑΙΑ ΝΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΗΚΕ, ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΤΕΣΤ ΚΟΠΩΣΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ, Ε ΤΟΤΕ Η ΥΠΕΡΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΘΩΑ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΕΙΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΤΡΕΣ- ΑΓΧΩΣ, ΕΙΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΩΦΕΙΛΕΤΕ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΔΕΜΑΤΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ( ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΝΤΟΠΙΖΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΥΤΗΡΙΑΖΕΤΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΜΕΛΕΤΗ.ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΕΛΘΕΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΥΠΕΡΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΗ ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΤΑ ΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ 140 ΕΤΡΕΞΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΝΑΤΑΞΑΝΕ ΜΕ ΑΔΕΝΟΣΙΝΗ.ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΡΕΛΕΝΕΙ , ΕΙΝΑΙ , ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ , ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΒΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΠΑΛΜΟΙ ΜΟΥ.ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΛΕΝΞΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΛΙΤΩΣΩ ΤΙΣ ΚΡΙΣΗΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ.ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΕΧΘΕΣ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΠΙΕΣΗ 11/9,5 . ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΑΣΥΝΕΣΘΗΤΑ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΟΣ ΑΓΧΩΘΗΚΑ.ΞΑΝΑΜΕΤΡΗΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΚΑΤΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΣΚΗΜΕΝΗ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΚΤΑΚΤΗ ΣΥΣΤΟΛΗ..ΕΝΙΩΣΑ ΕΝΑ ΕΝΤΟΝΟ ΠΛΑΚΩΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΗΘΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΛΕΠΤΑ ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΜΟΥ, Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΝΑ ΧΤΥΠΑΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΤΡΕΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΗΤΑΝ ..,ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΠΟ.ΤΟ ΠΙΕΣΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΕΒΓΑΖΕ ΕΡΟΡ,ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΕΤΟΙΜΗ ΝΑ ΣΚΑΣΩ.ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ 10 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΕΙΔΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ ΟΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.Η ΠΙΕΣΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΜΕΝΗ 15/10 ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΛΜΟΙ 130. ΤΟ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ ΠΕΡΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ..ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΠΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΛΗ ΦΛΕΒΟΚΟΜΒΙΚΗ ΔΛΔ. ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΗ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ.ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΑΝ ΜΙΣΟ ΛΟΠΡΕΣΟΡ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΛΕΞΟΤΑΝΙΛ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ.

----------


## dgs

σε καταλαβαινω γιατι κι εγω απο αγχος δε παω πισω.Και μαλιστα οταν μου συμβαινει αυτο καθε φορα νομιζω οτι ηρθε το τελος μου.Πως η καρδια απο λεπτο σε λεπτο επικειται να σταματησει..ειναι το πιο οδυνηρο συναισθημα

----------


## MARIAVAS

οδυνηρο? βρήκες την κατάληλη λέξη για να το εκφράσεις.Γιώργο θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω : διάφορος πόνους στο στήθος και στην ωμοπλάτη.. την αριστερή..έχεις γενικά και ένα πλάκωμα στο στήθος?Και πριν σε πιάσει η υπερκοιλιακή συνήθως νιώθεις να κάνεις έκτακτες, ένα σφύξιμο ή άδειασμα στο στήθος?

----------


## dgs

Αδειασμα μαλλον ειναι η καταλληλη λεξη.Ενα απεριγραπτο συναισθημα , γενικως ο,τι μου περιγραφεις λιγο πολυ το νιωθω..Αλλες φορες ναι αλλες οχι.Μολις μιλησα και με τον δευτερο καρδιολογο που ειδε το holter . Μου πε να τα ξεχασω ολα,δεν μου συμβαινει τιποτα και εφ οσον το υπερηχο και το τεστ κοπωσεως ειναι ενταξει,να ηρεμησω. Μηπως το χεις συνδυασει και με συγκεκριμενα μερη με το οποιο σε πιανει? Εγω πολλες φορες για παραδειγμα με το που εχω μπει σε μετρο αρχιζει... Χωρις να ναι απολυτο βεβαια.

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΞΩ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΕ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΗΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΡΕΞΩ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΑΠΟ ΦΟΒΟ ΜΗ ΤΥΧΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΔΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΕΙ.ΔΕ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΧΩΡΟ.ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΣΤΟ ΜΠΑΛΚΟΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΠΙΤΙΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΙΣ 10 ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΣΕ ΦΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΝΑ (ΕΙΧΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΧΩΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΕΚΑΙΓΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ).ΤΗ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΒΟΛΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΤΡΑ ΜΟΥ, ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΨΑΧΝΑΜΕ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΣΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΦΕ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΕΝΑ ΑΔΕΙΑΣΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΗΘΟΣ, ΕΝΑΣ ΠΟΝΟΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΩΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΠΛΑΤΗ , ΕΝΑΣ ΚΟΜΠΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΙΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΒΟΥΡ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ.ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΤΡΟΥΣΕ Η ΝΟΣΗΛΕΥΤΡΙΑ ΤΗ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΑΡΧΙΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΛΜΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΠΕΦΤΟΥΝ.ΚΑΙ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΣΤΗ ΒΡΑΧΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΑΤΑΞΗ. ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΝΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΠΕΦΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΡΕΒΑΤΙ, ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΕΤΡΕΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΜΟΥ,ΜΕ ΠΙΕΖΕ Ο ΘΩΡΑΚΑΣ ΠΝΙΓΟΜΟΥΝΑ, Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΤΥΠΟΥΣΕ ΣΑΝ ΤΡΕΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ...ΛΕΞΟΤΑΝΙΛ ΚΑΙ ΣΠΙΤΙ...!Α!ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ 5..ΚΑΙ Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΙΔΙΑ..ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΑΙΤΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ. ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ..ΔΗΛΑΔΗ...Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΦΟΡΑ ( ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ) ΕΙΧΑΝ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΟΥΣ 8 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ...ΟΠΟΤΕ ΑΝ Η ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ( ΜΑΚΡΥΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ ) ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ, ΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΤΟ ΑΜΠΛΕΊΣΟΝ..ΑΣΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ...
ΕΣΕΝΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΣΥΧΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ?ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΟΒΟ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΙΕΣΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ?

----------


## dgs

Κοιτα το πιεσομετρο δεν το χω στο νου μου καθολου,απλα παντα παρατηρω τους χτυπους της καρδιας μου,σε τετοιο σημειο που τους ακουω παντα,θελοντας και μη,οταν εχει ησυχια ακουω το χτυπο της καρδιας μου να χτυπαει στο αυτι μου.Οσο για αυτο που ειπες ,ναι ακριβως το ιδιο νιωθω,θελω να παω σπιτι μου να γλιτωσω αλλα απ την αλλη θελω να τρεξω στο δρομο να σωθω...Την τελευταια φορα που με επιασε ηταν βραδυ..με τις λιγες αντοχες βαζω παπουτσια ,ενα φουτερ στο χερι γιατι νιωθω οτι τρεμω κι ολας,κλειδια, πορτοφολι στο χερι και ετοιμος...ετοιμος για τι πραγμα ομως?Να παω που δε ξερω...Απλα ετοιμος για να μην με βρουν μονο και αβοηθητο στο κρεβατι....Σκεψεις τραγικες ... Μπορεις να μου περιγραψεις καπως αυτο το \"αδειασμα\"στο στηθος;

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ...ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΔΕΙΑΣΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΒΑΡΟΣ... ΣΑΝ ΚΕΝΟ ..ΕΝΩ Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΤΥΠΑΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΤΡΕΛΗ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ..ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΘΩ ΑΝΑΚΟΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΒΟ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΚΟΒΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΝΑΣΑ ΠΑΡΟΛΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΠΝΕΩ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΤΑΤΑ.ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗΘΟΥΣ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΛΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΛΕΠΤΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΕΒΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΙΜΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΥΔΙ ΚΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΕΝΑΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΙΑΙΟ ΠΟΝΟ .ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΩ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΛΕΠΤΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΙΩΝΑΣ..ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΙ ΧΤΥΠΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΡΕΜΟΥΝ...

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΝΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ..ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΝΟΥΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ, ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΑΣΤΡΟΟΙΣΟΦΑΓΙΚΗ ΠΑΛΙΝΔΡΟΜΙΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΘΑΡΕΣ..ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟΣ Ο ΣΤΟΜΑΧΟΠΟΝΟΣ ΑΝΤΑΝΑΚΛΑ ΕΝΤΟΝΑ ΣΤΗ ΠΛΑΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΕΜΦΡΑΓΜΑ...ΕΣΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΕΤΟΙΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΟΥΣ?

----------


## Nickbin

axxx....edaxei na agxonomaste emeis oi antres me emfragmata kai anakopes.....alla na to kanete kai eseis oi ginaikes?????

e oxi.....paizete me ton pono ton agxomenon antron  :Smile: )))))

epeidi diavasa olo to topic mariavas den yparhei periptosi na patheis emfragma oute anakopi.....me tipota omos....

auta distixos einai dika mas pronomia....vevaia oute auto einai logos na agxonomaste giati pali oi pithanotites einai mikres se ilikies kato ton 50 kai eidika an kaneis mia fisiologiki zoi alla....

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΙΚ Η ΚΟΛΛΗΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΑΠΟ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΙΚΟ ΣΤΑ 27 ΤΗΣ ( ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΕΣ) ΚΑΙΙ Η ΞΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΥΜΠΑΡΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΟΞΥ ΕΜΦΡΑΓΜΑ ΣΤΑ 23 ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ 10 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΕΝΝΑ ΤΗΣ. ΑΡΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΨΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΔΡΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΝΟΜΙΟ..ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΙΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΘΕΛΑΜΕ!!!

ΧΑΧΑΧΑ!!!

----------


## γιώτα2

Το ότι οι γυναίκες έχουν μειωμένο κίνδυνο εμφράγματος ισχύει, αλλά αυτό έως την εμμηνόπαυση που προστατεύουν οι ορμόνες, γιατί μετά οι κίνδυνοι είναι μεγαλύτεροι απο ότι στους άνδρες.

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΟΠΩΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΓΙΩΤΑ ΜΟΥ..&lt;&lt;ΜΕΙΩΜΕΝΟ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ &gt;&gt;, ΟΧΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ.

----------


## dgs

εγω δεν εχω τετοιους πονους αλλα εχω συνεχως φουσκωμα.Τι να σου πω παντως κι εγω νιωθω κατι περιεργο στο στηθος,περιπου οπως το περιεργαψες.Και στιγμιαιο.Παντως σε ενα τεστ κοπωσεως που εκανα τον Μαρτη, αυτο το περιεργο\"τιναγμα\" η δε ξερω κι εγω πως αλλιως να το πω με επιασε την ωρα που περπατουσα και ο γιατρος δεν ειδε τιποτα . Τιποτα νευρικο θα ναι εκει καταληγω..τι να πω

----------


## MARIAVAS

καταπασα πιθανοτητα εχεις δικιο.εγω εκλεισα ραντεβου να ξανακανω εναν υπερηχο κι αλλουσε 20 μερες περιπου.Αντε να δουμε κι εκει..

----------


## petrakis_87

Geia sas kai egw etsi me paro3usmikh taxukardia phga sta epeigonta thn prwth fora, kanane anata3h me endoflevies eneseis. apo tote phga 6-7 fores akoma gt me pianane suxna. eixa upshlh piesh zalades adunamia genikh anore3ia... telika phga se 3 kardiologous evala holter ekana 3 uperhxous ormonologikes e3etaseis genikh aimatos vma ourwn uperhxo se epinefridia kai magnhtikh kai ola htan mia xara, ligo to zakxaro htan anevasmeno stis deuteres aimatologikes p ekana alla eixa faei opote ok. Telika m eipane na pairnw inderal opote me pianei alla emena to prob mou einai oti teleutaia me pianei suxna to prwi meta apo to faghto kuriws (prwta me pianei to stomaxi sa na ew faei k egw de 3erw ti ) kai meta agxos kai taxupalmia, telika pernaei meta apo kamia 2 wres apo mono tou kai eimai komple alla arketa kourasmenos.. opws kai na xei pleon den kanw tpt , th mish mera spiti kai thn allh mish kathomai se mia kafeteria, gia mpanio exw na paw meres gt fovamai mh me piasei pali krish.. faghto trww ligo gia na mh me piase ktl klt... krish me pianei polis zoristw ligaki kai milame gia panw apo 150 sfugmous.. en tw meta3u exw kai tsimphmata sth mia pleura tou proswpou kuriws , tsimphmata pou erontai kai feugoun 3afnika. sigoura exei ena katathliptiko upovathro olo auto mias kai den mporw na kanw tpt pleon enw thelw gt fovamai. Mhpws uparxei periptwsh na exw sklhrunsh kata plakas ? gia ta tsimphmata kuriws gt polles fores einai entona kai epimenoun... kai pou tha prepei na kawn e3etash ? koitousa sumptwmata edw: http://www.disabled.gr/lib/?p=7009 kai nomizw pws exw kapoia apo auta den 3erw, mhpws oi kriseis panikou pou pathainw exoun kai kapoia susxetish me auto? plse help !! Den thelw na arxisw etsi na xapakwnomai xwris na exw apokleisei ola ta pathologika aitia gmt..

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by petrakis_87_
> alla emena to prob mou einai oti teleutaia me pianei suxna to prwi meta apo to faghto kuriws (prwta me pianei to stomaxi sa na ew faei k egw de 3erw ti ) kai meta agxos kai taxupalmia, telika pernaei meta apo kamia 2 wres apo mono tou kai eimai komple alla arketa kourasmenos..



τουλαχιστον σε αυτο δεν εισαι ο μονος ...

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6942

----------

